# I want one!



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

thats bad a**


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet! from the way things are going, I might need one of those on the Brute to go riding at our local spot... things seem to be getting out of control over there...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wouldn't want to **** him off while driving beside him.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Bruin you could probably make one, with those amazing leather-craft skills you have.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm studying the picture pretty hard.


----------

